# Jester of Souls



## Jerry Fairchild (Oct 11, 2012)

Finally finished my jester of souls!! What do ya think?? Please leave any advise or changes you think would help make this prop better. Thanks
View attachment 170859


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I know this is a little late - but this is a very interesting piece. Not sure what exactly it is, but I like it! With the right lighting and height, this would be very unique to your haunt.


----------

